# Safe T Planer (for us with drill press) needed



## twak (May 21, 2011)

I'm trying to find a Wagner Safe-T-Planer (some know it as a drill press or rotary planer). Does anyone have one? Tom


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Try finding it on Google, Yahoo or YouTube. Personally, I have no clue what you're referencing. The Wagner stuff I am familiar with has to do with painting - but it is widely available. Honestly, it doesn't even sound right to me. Even sanding with a drill dress is "iffy" as far as accuracy is concerned - however I do it daily - but not for super accuracy. There are some wonderful planes on the market - but they are all deltoid powered!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It seems to me Sears used to sell an attachment like that for use on a radial arm saw. Try what Otis said as well as amazon, ebay, kajiji, and craigslist. I would be more inclined to use it on a RAS than a drill press. The RAS motor has bearings built for that kind of load and the DP doesn't.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom...

do a quick google search...quite a few listings to look over..

here's one:

STEWMAC.COM : Wagner Safe-T-Planer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I had one like it a very long time ago it was OK but it sure made a mess of the stock and not to safe to use for me. but you can still fine them..

STEWMAC.COM : Wagner Safe-T-Planer

wagner safe-t planer | eBay

vintage antique old Barron wood planer drill press attachment 3 blade tool | eBay

==



twak said:


> I'm trying to find a Wagner Safe-T-Planer (some know it as a drill press or rotary planer). Does anyone have one? Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I sold one I picked up at an estate sale on Ebay not too long ago. They are still for sale new on some guitar making websites. I sold mine for about $35, there's a current auction for about $75

Wagner Safe-T-Planer New | eBay


----------



## twak (May 21, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's responses, thanks. I've found a source in the UK but their price, before S&H is sky high. The maker of the Wagner has gone out of business or something but Woodworkers Supply thought an agreement had been reached between a manufacturer and the license holder of the Wagner but the deal fell through. WS told me there is still hope that an arrangement will be reached but could only guess as to when they may have the product off backorder. 
I was interested in the Ebay auction of one that closed today until the bidding got rediculous - it ended up selling for 91.00 plus 8.00 shipping which is way more than I'd ever pay for one. I'll be patient and keep my eyes and ears open.
Thanks again for the help. Tom


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

twak said:


> I'm trying to find a Wagner Safe-T-Planer (some know it as a drill press or rotary planer). Does anyone have one? Tom


I got mine @ woodcraft for about 50.00$ on sale - it works, it's handy and it does not take the place of a dedicated planner

ps - always wear leather gloves when using it - it can grab the wood and pull a very long spinter into you

good luck - r baker


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Buy a jointer.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom,

You should consider "Router Skis". Do a search on this forum and you will find many posts with information about building and using them. I think they are much better and safer than the so called Safe T Planer. If you already own a router it will be a cheaper way to go as well.

Charley


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Wagner Saf-T-Planer has quit manufacturing the original, but exact copies made in - you guessed it - CHINA. There was thread on TDPRI.com (Telecaster Discussion Page Re Issued) a few weeks ago, and the copy had not been tried by anyone at that point. Probably the old Wagner family decided not to compete, or just retired, after all of the patents expired. I bout on one eBay a few years ago, and paid about $25 including S&H, and it works well for guitar stuff.

Wagner Safe-T-Planer - Information and Pricing at LMI
LMI.com still sells some of accessories.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DeWalt used to make a similar tool for their radial arm saws. I never bought one; the concept scared the **** out of me!


----------



## twak (May 21, 2011)

Charley, thank you. I've never heard of "router skis" but will definitelty check it out. Tom


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think that the technical name for those is "dull forstner bit". I wouldn't use one of those things on a bet! The concept scares me, too. I guess you could use a chainsaw as a planer, too - but how about a...........planer. All I can think of that stupid-looking thing will "plane" is the bottom of a round hole - in one size only. I think Doug's got it right - guitar holes. Next time I build a guitar I will try to remember to get one <yeah, right>. That will be right after I build a concert grand piano <NOT>.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

I have one in my shop if I can find it. I used it s couple of times about twenty years ago so it should be almost new. PM me and let e know what you would be comfortable paying plus shipping from Canada. I have a planer but it's nice for a small job. It didnt scare me one bit.


----------



## twak (May 21, 2011)

*Thanks, will do.*



Hsobel said:


> I have one in my shop if I can find it. I used it s couple of times about twenty years ago so it should be almost new. PM me and let e know what you would be comfortable paying plus shipping from Canada. I have a planer but it's nice for a small job. It didnt scare me one bit.


Hsobel,

I probably should be embarassed to say it but I'll say it anyway, I don't know how to PM yet. I'm not particularly stupid, just tech challenged, so it is safe to say I'll figure it out. In the meantime, if you want to send me your e-mail address I'll get right back to you. 

Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

twak said:


> Hsobel,
> 
> I probably should be embarassed to say it but I'll say it anyway, I don't know how to PM yet. I'm not particularly stupid, just tech challenged, so it is safe to say I'll figure it out. In the meantime, if you want to send me your e-mail address I'll get right back to you.
> 
> Tom


Tom,

Don't be embarrassed. Just Click on his name on his previous post and it will give you a menu allowing you to send him a message. A lot more secure than having him post his email address in the open.


----------



## twak (May 21, 2011)

Doug, thank you. Tom


----------



## twak (May 21, 2011)

I've PM'd you. Tom


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

FWIW: I've used my Wagner SAF-T-PLANER a few times and it did not scare me. But you have to have a smooth, level and perpendicular drill press table for the planer to work correctly. LMI has several videos posted and luthiers typically use it to thin down acoustic guitar sides prior to soaking and bending/steaming. I've also seen many guitar builders is it to thin down the headstocks of guitars prior to drilling the through holes for the tuners. As in the case of all tools, read the instructions, and proceed with safety and caution.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

I have one and use it quite often. It is in no way a "dull forstner bit". If used properly it's as safe as any other power tool in the shop. Definitely want to keep the blades sharp, though. It comes with a sharpening stone that attaches to the DP and makes sharpening quick and easy.


----------

